# DIY Ladders?



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm a new rattie mama and we're picking up our 4 boys tomorrow night! We've converted a cat cage (it's huge!) into a rattie cage by adding chicken wire. I've got it decked out with 2 hammocks, a litter box, a hide, a bird toy, and am planning to make a few more hides/toys out of my recycle bin this evening. It has 4 levels and am wondering what are some ideas on a DIY/Recycle bin ladder? I know I could use big branches, but we're in a neighborhood and with the time constraint am not sure i could find good thick ones. Any other ideas? My husband is currently on errand to get their water bottles and a carrier to bring them home. Getting excited!!!


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

You can use thin rope/thick string - search online for it, as armed forces training covers it in good detail, just on a much bigger scale. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

You can make decent ladders out of Popsicle sticks and string. 
Or Popsicle sticks, nails and small wooden blocks, kinda like this!


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

1. Home-made ramps 
Go to the hardware store and buy the necessary length in 4-6" wide balsa wood. The balsa is very light and can be cut with a knife so its easy to work with. While you're there, also get a couple of lengths of half dowels and some hobby glue and/or small tacks. Cut the half dowels to the exact width of the balsa (4-6") and attach them across the balsa at ~2" intervals. These provide the "grips" on the ramp, like rungs on a ladder. You can attach them using a safe hobby glue or small tacks. A simple alternative to the dowel is to save your paddle pop sticks... these make great ramp grips too. Put some screw-in hooks at the top for attachment to shelves. 
If you want something colourful, soak the wood in some bright food coloring solution. It's not permanent, but lasts many washings and is non-toxic. Or, you might want to coat the balsa ramp with colourful stick-on plastic contact sheeting to pee proof it.
2. Wooden parrot ladders 
These are pretty cheap (especially if you buy the really long ones and cut them into several pieces), good to chew on and colourful.
3. Fabric climbs. 
Cut the necessary rectangular length of tough fabric (like denim). Attach eyelets to the four corners (you can buy hammer-in ones from sewing shops). Then, using hooks, attach one end to the shelf and the other end to the floor or another shelf, so it is stretched tight. A length of old carpet would also work well.
4. Large knotted climbing rope. 
You can make these out of strips of old T-shirts, twisted together thickly and then plaited. Ratlets especially love climbing these. 
The Dapper Rat has colourful Ratty Ropes available for purchase.
5. Step down. 
That is, place a few boxes, a hammock, a rock, etc. nearby so that the rats can jump down from shelf to box to rock to floor.
6. Tube slide. 
Get creative with some PVC piping segments. You can angle it so that it runs from the shelf to the floor, even include a few twists and turns.
7. A tree branch. 
These make great climbing frames for rats, and if positioned correctly can be used as a ramp between cage levels (as shown in the Lower Grotto here). It's also handy for keeping those sharp ratty claws down and providing exercise. Attach the branch securely in the cage with a screw, hook, bolt, cable ties, etc. And be sure to only use branches that are non-toxic to rats (most eucalypts are OK).
8. The sock tunnel. 
Get an old large sports sock. Cut the toe off so that it forms a tube. Using some hooks or ties, attach one end to the shelf. Your rats can climb down inside the tube to reach the floor.
9. Vertical climb 
Convert their existing wire ramp into a vertical climb. This will add more interest and exercise.
10. Down your pants. 
Use some small kid sized tracksuit pants (look in your local thrift shop). These make excellent pre designed double tunnels for rats. Simply attach the waist band to the shelf and let the rats climb down the legs. (Again, I prefer to use eyelets and hooks, so that it's easy to remove them for washing). This can get even more interesting if you attach one of the legs to another shelf, as the leg can form quite a nice cosy loft for snoozing rats
(I got this from the Dapper Rat website)


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I took and old sheet or pillow case cut like 3 strips that went from middle to end then braided it to make a ladder

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow, thanks so much! This gives me some good ideas! I'm now wondering if I could use an old pair of jeans I'd been saving for them to make a tunnel/ramp.


----------



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

Update: I took an old pair of jeans and tore them and braided them (as to make really thick ones) and put them from each level. The problem is, they don't seem to be using them. Instead, they're using the sides of the cage to climb everywhere. I wasn't concerned at first, but I'm a little concerned now this morning, as one of the boys fell from a high level trying to get on the side. I could potentially put a few more rope ladders, but am wondering if you think I should make ramps instead?


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

I had a braided ladder too that the boys didn't really trust. Figured it was probably because it wasn't stable enough. 
Then I tried one a simple rectangular one with grommets, but it still didn't pass their approval...

Now I put this one in and it seems to be a winner! (in fact, they spend a lot of time on it. haha)









It has some rope going through the edges, and that in turn attaches to the cage walls with some tension, to keep it stable. Bonus is that they seem really off-put by that rope, so maybe it'll even stay put for a while!


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I am agreeing with what everyone else has said so far so I am not much help...
BUT!
Please can you post a picture of your cage (if you don't mind that is) I really want to see it! It must be ginormous! xD


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I have used braided strips of fleece, but the rats haven't really taken to them. I really like the fleece ramp zmashd posted!


----------



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

I can't figure out how to post pics here from my phone...might have to try pulling it up on my phone. Will try!


----------



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

I totally realize there are two problems. 1...Not enough ramps and ladders
2...toys!

I made several ramps with a pair of my blue jeans and they just don't trust them at all. The cage is so tall that regular bird ladders are absolutely useless. I've had a big cat hammock in there, but had to wash it last night when I cleaned the cage. They don't use it much, but it was serving as a safety net of sorts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

